# Just another newbie



## SweetPeaRose17 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey everyone! Just thought I would finally join in all the fun. Love this site! Im new to MAC, and lets just say Ive spent way 2 much money in the past few months. Thanks everyone for the info, and tips!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

